# Illustrator



## mestro (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe ein Logo erzeugt. Diese Logo hab ich in EPS. Wie kann ich eine Kontur füllen und den Hintergrund ändern? Im Moment habe ich es so gemacht: 

1. Gezeichnet in Autocad
2. Nach Ilustrator konvertiert
3. In Photoshop Konturen gefüllt und Verlauf gemacht.
4. Als EPS und JPG gespeichert.

Mein Prolem ist, dass ich immer einen weißen Hintergrund habe, ich aber gerne einen transparenten hätte, so dass ich das Logo auf jeden belieben Hintergrund einfügen kann. 

BItte helft mir schnellstens. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro

P.S. Und wie bekomme ich bei jpg nen Transparenten Hintergrund?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

Die Lösung ist einfacher, als Du denkst.
JPG unterstützt keine Transparenz, insofern musst Du Dein Bild als *.gif oder *.png abspeichern,
und dann funktioniert es 100%-ig.

Gruss Markus


----------



## mestro (1. Dezember 2004)

Guten Morgen.

Und wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die EPS-Dateien einen transparenten Hintergrund haben?


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro


----------



## Taiwaz (1. Dezember 2004)

Bei EPS (Encapsulated PostScript) Handelt es sich um eine Druckdatei. Bei Druckdateien ist es üblich das weiße Flächen nicht gedruckt werden und wenn doch dann als Sonderfarbe.

Sollte dir also Illustrator einen weißen Hintergrund anzeigen, so muss das nicht bedeuten das dieser auch wirklich weiß ist, sondern transparent. Du kannst auch nachprüfen ob das Hintergrundweiß (Transparenz) von einem Weiß dass eventuell aus dem Ursprungsprogramm stammt überdeckt wird. Hierfür bieten sich zwei Wege an:

1. Strg + a ( im Illustrator drücken und den Tatsächlichen Rahmen mit den Extremen des Motives vergleichen (gegebenenfalls verschlossene Ebenen öffnen).

2. Oder über die Menüleiste auf "Ansicht -> Pfadansicht" (ShortCut= Strg + y) schalten. In dieser Art der Ansicht werden nur die Umrisse von Pixelgrafiken, Vectorpunkte- und Linien angezeigt.


----------



## mestro (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo nochmal..

wenn ich mir ein z.B. Grüne Fläche erzeugt habe und ich mein Logo einfüge, fügt er es ein einem Kätschen ein mit weißen Hintergrund. Drücke ich STRG-A makiert er die Flächenumrandung und mein Loge (aber als Kasten mit dem Weiß).

Drück ich STRG-Y sehe ich nur die beiden Kästen ( einer von meinm Logo und einer von meiner Fläche) mit weißen (leeren) Hintergrund... 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro


----------



## mestro (1. Dezember 2004)

Habe es jetzt mal ausgedruckt.

Wo das Logo ist, ist es weiß, der Rest is in Farbe....


----------



## Taiwaz (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe dein Problem mal eben nachgestellt und hätte noch einen Vorschlag:

Wenn du die Datei in Photoshop bearbeitet hast und sicher gestellt hast das sie auf einem transparenten Hintergrund steht, speicher sie nicht von Photoshop aus als  .eps sondern als .psd (Phtoshop File Format) und öffne sie dann im Illustrator, dann bekommst du den merkwürdigen weißen Rahmen nicht, sondern eine echte Transparenz. Vom Illustrator aus kannst du sie dann als .eps speichern ohne den unerwünschten Rahmen zu bekommen.

Alternativ kannst du du auch dein Logo von Photoshop per "drag and drop" in den Illustrator ziehen und von Illustrator nach .eps speichern.

Oder du druckst die Datei über den Adobe Distiller als .pdf und bearbeitest diese dann in Illustrator.

In Illustrator selbst, kannst du keine Pixelgrafiken nachbearbeiten, sondern nur Vectoren.


----------



## Taiwaz (1. Dezember 2004)

Zu deinem anderen Problem:

Falls du von Photoshop aus gedruckt hast, kann es vielleicht sein das du ausversehen den Alphakanal invertiert hast?

Das kannst du im Ebenenfenster von Photoshop nachprüfen, In dem du von Ebenen auf Kanäle umschaltest und die den Alpha betrachtest, falls du einen hast. Sichtbare Objekte müssen weiß gekennzeichnet sein und unsichtbare schwarz.


----------



## mestro (2. Dezember 2004)

Hallo nochmal. 

Habe die psd-Datei im Illustrator geöffnet und dann hat alles wunderbar geklappt. 
Bedanke mich recht herzlich für die Antworten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mestro

P.S. Ein Frage hätt ich noch: Wenn ich die Datei nun aber im pdf ausdrucke und man so 200% ranzoome, sieht man weiße Striche, da wo z.B. ein Textfeld ist. Woran liegt das? In der Illustrator-Datei kann ich so nah ranzoomen wie ich will, und dort tritt dies nicht auf...


----------



## Taiwaz (2. Dezember 2004)

Das kann verschiedene Gründe haben. Ohne die PSD-Datei gesehen zu haben würde ich mal darauf tippen das du komplexe Verläufe im Illustrator angelegt hast. Diese komplexen Verläufe wie z.B. die 3D-Filter sind ja ganz nett, nur leider kein Vectorstandart. Acrobat Reader und Adobe Acrobat zeigen diese zwar an, aber es kommt zu weißen Linien in diesen Objekten, wärend Illustrator es problemlos anzeigen kann.
Ich kann dir leider auch nicht sagen wie sich das im Druck dann verhält.

Eine Möglichkeit das zu umgehen ist den Kram als Pixelgrafiken umzuwandeln und dann als PDF zu drucken, dann sollte kein Gekrissel mehr auftauchen. Bringts aber eignetlich nur um sie für den Ottonormal Verbraucher sichtbar zu machen. Für den Druck eher ungeeignet, es sei denn du bläst die datei auf 300 dpi auf, was dann aber die Dateigröße dramatisch in die höhe steigen lässt.

PDF ist ja ganz brauchbar vor allem für Druckdateien, nur leider lässt die Bildschirmdarstellung in manchen Punkten etwas zu wünschen übrig. Das bessert sich aber Gott sei dank mit jeder Versionsnummer.


----------

